# MMOs (und allgemein Online-Games) werden mehr und mehr zu Glückspiel und verlieren gleichzeitig an Inhalt



## GAMELIFE (14. November 2017)

Die Frage, die sich in meiner inzwischen 24 jährigen Vergangenheit in und mit Computerspielen stellt ist folgende:

Sind MMO´s Glücksspiel??? (in meinem Fall open world mmo´s)

Ich merke das sich diese Spiele in eine Richtung bewegen in der man um eigentlichen "Content" zu spielen Stunden damit verbringt darauf hinzuarbeiten, eigentlich spielen zu dürfen. Dies wird ausgeweitet und verlängert, mehr und mehr von geringen Wahrscheinlichkeiten begleitet und mit kaufbaren Erleichterungen gespickt. Klar man kann vieles durch "spielen" und durch "das Weg ist der Ziel"- Einstellung wettmachen, aber die Zeiten von einem monatlichen Beitrag und der darüber hinausgehenden aber nicht spielbeeinflussenden Pay-Contents (Outfit und Co.) sind definitiv vorbei. Man will Geld verdienen, verdient sicherlich um einiges mehr und vertritt darüber hinaus sogar die Meinung, so etwas sei (und ist es sicherlich auch) Kunst. Ein einarmiger Bandit und auch wenn ein Picasso-Bild darauf gemalt wäre ist und bleibt aber ein einarmiger Bandit. Gleichzeitig, und das finde ich das deprimierende daran, obwohl die Unternehmen/Publisher mehr Geld einfahren, sinkt der Inhalt dieser Spiele. Abstraktes Denken, eine Welt entdecken, komplexe mit jedem Spieler variierende Questreihen für die man kein Tutorial erstellen könnte, Labyrinte weichen Ebenen in denen es belohnt wird Mobs tötend im Kreis zu laufen. Wer am meisten im Kreis läuft wird belohnt (natürlich in Variationen!!!!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Es wird von Jahr zu Jahr schlimmer, ich will etwas dagegen unternehmen, denn sicher Grafik und Gameplay sind Spieleinhalte, aber rechtfertigen nicht inhaltsloses Glückspiel, was meiner Meinung sowohl kontrolliert, als auch Jugendlichen verwehrt werden sollte.

Vorschläge (ideen, plattformen, medien, verbreitung, staatliche Ansprechpartner) an:

*entfernt*

Meinung hierher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



cu bebe


----------



## spectrumizer (14. November 2017)

Ich verstehe, worauf du hinaus willst (Drop Luck). Es gibt (Open World) MMOs, die kein Drop Luck benötigen: https://www.darkfallnewdawn.com/

 

PS: Ich habe deine E-Mail Adresse aus dem Beitrag entfernt. Grund ist, dass wir nicht wissen, ob das wirklich deine ist. Und wenn ja, werden sich Spambots über so ein gefundenes Fressen freuen. Für private Konversationen steht auch das PN-System des Forums zur Verfügung, wo bei Bedarf E-Mail Adressen getauscht werden können.


----------



## Patiekrice (14. November 2017)

Klar man kann vieles durch "spielen" [...] wettmachen, [...]

 

No shit?! Man muss "spielen" um in einem Spiel erfolgreich zu sein?

 

fuck.


----------



## Tikume (14. November 2017)

Mach dir einen eigenen UO Freeshard auf


----------



## GAMELIFE (14. November 2017)

@Patiekrice:  mmmmhhhhh gar net so falsch aber eher: man "MUSS" spielen um erfolgreich (in glücksspielähnlichen Struktuen) dann irgendwann das Spiel spielen zu können.

--------------Was immer weniger dem man muss spielend knifflige Rätsel und Hindernisse überwinden entspricht .....einem Spiel eben.

-------------Tausend mal im Kreis laufend diesselben Monster töten ....in tausenden Variationen..... gegen Erleichterung durch Finanzrpritzen gegen öminös variierend verschwindend geringen Wahrscheinlichkeit ist für mich ein Glücksspiel

 

@spektrumizer: mir wärs lieber gewesen die e-mail wäre drin geblieben, wenn euch irgend eine Art der Bestätigung dafür reicht ...pn me :-) es ist ne junk mail-adresse irg eines alten game accounts(aber meine;-) und ich hab auch linux auf dem rechner

Nein ich meine nicht "drop luck" oder "loot" sondern den inhaltlichen Verfall der die Weiterentwicklung der Grafik und des Gameplays leider begleitet dank Glücksspiel/Geldverdien-mechaniken mit denen immer mehr Geld für weniger Leistung kassiert wird. (Lootglück hatte ich noch nie seit ich mmo spiele^^ das hat mich noch nie abgehalten)


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. November 2017)

Ein netter Versuch, aber da wirst du wirklich kein Glück (lol) haben. Glück bzw RNG (random number generator, anderes Wort für Zufall) ist mittlerweile ein gängiges Mittel um sogar Spieleinhalte zu verpacken. EA und WB machen es momentan in fast jedem Spiel. Da sind MMOs mit World Drops oder Kisten nur ein kleiner Teil.

 

Warum werden gerade Lootboxen in jedem Spiel eingeführt? Weil Leute sie kaufen. Wie verrückt.


----------

